# riding on the Santa Ana Rivertrail dangerous?



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

I just relocated to OC last year and have been exploring the popular bike routes. My friend has been very paranoid by riding the Santa Ana riverbed because of bike robberies. He says there are groups of thugs laying in wait for single riders to rob them of their expensive bikes.

Is this another urban myth, or should one ride in large groups on the Santa Ana river route? 

Are there any other local dangers in and around North OC biketrails that newcomers should be aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

its worse in the san gabriel trail. other than that, ride during the day and if possible with people. it minimizes such events from occuring


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I ride that trail once or twice a month from Kreamer/Glassel and have never had any problems. Saturdays and Sundays have a ton of traffic so you are never alone. When I ride it solo on Fridays there are less people, but I have never felt in danger.

Two weeks ago the trail was littered with broken glass between Chapman and MacArthur and this is how the urban myth goes; they rob you when you have to repair a flat.

There are a bunch or trolls living under the bridges though.

If you are in north OC a good ride is through Carbon Canyon to Grand in Chino Hills down Diamond Bar Blvd and back. Or you can ride La Habra Heights which has good hills and few cars, but a tight shoulder.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I hadn't heard of issues along the Santa Ana River Trail before, but I guess no place is truly safe anymore. I've ridden it many times, and never felt threatened, even though it passes through a few low-rent areas with some low-rent people around. 

Irvine is a good place to ride; every major street has marked bike lanes, there are bike paths paralleling the 405 on the west side and the train tracks on the east, there's a huge regional park near UCI you can meander through and you can ride the bike path along San Diego Creek from Jeffrey Rd all the way to the Back Bay in Newport Beach, and beyond. You can ride from Irvine down to Dana Point and beyond, leaving the Irvine train station and going down Barranca/Muirlands to La Paz, jogging across the freeway to Cabot, going down to Crown Valley, under the freeway to Camino Capistrano and from there it's a straight shot. 

There are parts of the San Gabriel River Trail and the Rio Hondo and Coyote Creek paths I would avoid unless I was part of a group


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion guys. I live in HB right now, so a quick drive to Irvine/Newport or North OC for "safe" bike paths is definitely worth it for me.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Ya know (if you haven't already done this), you can go up PCH from HB to Seal Beach, and head inland on the San Gabriel River Trail up as far as El Dorado Park in Long Beach*, an enormous park that's so big it's in three sections along the east side of the river; there are bike paths running through the park and plenty of places to relax, eat lunch, peoplewatch, whatever....

*Obviously the SGRT continues much farther, but some of the "questionable" areas are only a few miles north of El Dorado, so take that under advisement....


----------



## henlin (Aug 7, 2006)

I've ridden the SART from end to end solo many times without any problems on weekdays. Around the Anaheim Pond area, there seems to be a homeless loitering area around the picnic tables by the bike trail, but they mind their own business. Of course, things might be a bit different if I had a flat...

Even during weekdays, there's a fair amount of cyclists, walkers, and runners on all parts of the trail. 

I also second riding in and around Irvine as the Walrus said. If you want to do some climbing, you can ride up Jamboree from Irvine blvd or Portola and turn right on Santiago Canyon Rd. Not sure about the grade, but it's a great workout!

-henlin


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*....*

The 'indigent' population at the Honda Center (nee Pond) are actually somewhat sensitive to public relations. That's why the local authorities let them hang around there as long as they have. The Honda Center would be all over the city to get rid of the riff-raff if they were a PR problem, or if they were really trashing the area. Keep in mind that the city maintenance yard is right across the street. As on any MUT, there are a few stretches that might see more graffiti, broken glass, etc., but I enjoy riding the SAR more than the SGR.

I live across the San Gabriel River from El Dorado Park (Long Beach) and have been riding the SGR routinely for just a couple dozen years now. I rode the SGR from the Beach to the Mountains and back a couple times in the last couple of weeks (75 miles round trip). For many years I commuted along the SGR through some of the sketchy-est stretches.

I don't consider the SGR 'dangerous' but I have seen enough weird, odd and off-beat events such that there are a couple of segments where the conditions might cause nervous moments for some riders. If you are a bit unsure, ride with a group. The SGR can be a bit tedious in places where there is not much entertainment at all.

To be fair, Los Angeles County has invested quite a bit more this year cleaning up the _San Gabriel River Bikeway_. The worst stretch on either River for years has been in the Whittier area, specifically the Whittier Blvd. underpass. The approaches from both directions have been cleared and the lights in the tunnel are working. I have never seen those lights working before now. I stopped and talked with a couple of the maintenance crew that were cleaning up the underpass at Rosecrans last week and they confirmed that the County has been working on the SGR path a lot more in the last year. I expressed our collective appreciation....


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I have never ridden the Santa Ana River Trail but have heard that myth before, I grew up in Santa Ana and know of some pretty bad areas around the River trail that I would definately avoid unless with a group.


----------



## dcairns (Sep 6, 2006)

I have rode the Santa Ana River trail for a daily work out for the last year from Katella and on up river. As others have mentioned, the only thing not to like it the impromtu homeless shelter at Katella. I even see single women jogging and walking along the trail, and they don't look too concerned. I do wish they were more vigilant about cleaning up the graffiti, though. You would not want to ride there after dark because it is officially closed.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Watch for Mr Beanz and his wife on the trail.


----------



## Evoracer (May 30, 2006)

The SART from the stadium heading north is fine w/no issues, other than Katella as mentioned, albeit a little short with a 32mi or r/t.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

32 miles r/t to what point? If you ride through both regional parks (Yorba and Featherly) and continue through Santa Ana Cyn to Green River or beyond, it should be more than that, I would think.


----------



## Evoracer (May 30, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> 32 miles r/t to what point? If you ride through both regional parks (Yorba and Featherly) and continue through Santa Ana Cyn to Green River or beyond, it should be more than that, I would think.


Well, I live about 2.5 miles from the stadium. From home to the golf course is about 38mi r/t. Take it from there...


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Hmmmmm--sounds like I need to recalibrate my computer, then. 

I wonder if there's any blockage on the trail around Featherly Park due to the fire...


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Never had a problem*

I ride the SART from time to time sometimes alone. I also ride the Coyote creek trail which begins near my home and the San Diego Creek trail down in Irvine where I work. I feel safe on any of them though I would not want to be alone in sections towards evening. There are tons of people here and tons who ride, you should be able to hook up with someone of your speed and schedule to ride with without much effort.

The only time I was concerned for my safety was in Sacramento, I was staying near the fairgrounds and decided to take the nice trail down to Old Town. I was on an MTB which was what I had brought on this trip to Oregon. On my return just about sunset, a large group of homeless with bikes about 25 yards down a side trail hailed me, whistling and yelling and trying to get me to come over to them. The area was quite remote, in the city so to speak but, many hundred yards from anything or anyone else. I ignored them and rode on then I realized, they might give chase, they were many, they rode every day for transportation, they were all thinner than me and I was on a $4000 full suspension MTB. I took my speed up as high as I could hold it and fled for a few miles until I passed two cute young roadie girls cruising slow and I figured I was probably safe. It is a great trail I'd love to back and ride it's entire length but, on a road bike and with a buddy or two.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Kung Fu Felice said:


> I just relocated to OC last year and have been exploring the popular bike routes. My friend has been very paranoid by riding the Santa Ana riverbed because of bike robberies. He says there are groups of thugs laying in wait for single riders to rob them of their expensive bikes.
> 
> Is this another urban myth, or should one ride in large groups on the Santa Ana river route?
> 
> ...


Most Orange County people are so paranoid!! I live in Anaheim Hills and I've been hearing that crap since I started riding the Santa Ana River Trail as a teenager back in the 80s. I've never had a problem and I ride moderately priced bikes ( between $1500 and $3,000). Those are probably the same people who are afraid to drive through Santa Ana. I know quite a few of those type of people. Don't listen to them. It's not any worse than any other bike trail in OC. In fact, if you ride it, you'll notice that the trail is actually nicer to ride on through Santa Ana than anywhere else. There are a number of transients living down by the riverbed (just like the others) but I have never had any problems with them and noone I know has either. Go for a ride. You'll be glad you did. Also, while one direction takes you to the beach, the other direction takes you to Riverside County


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

roadfix said:


> Watch for Mr Beanz and his wife on the trail.


Mr Beanz, and his wife are good people :thumbsup:


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Where is a good place park my car and start up the trail by the stadium. Is there a good place to park around Katella.


----------



## dcairns (Sep 6, 2006)

No, there is no "legal" place to park around Katella. Most property owners around that area watch their parking carefully because of the Honda Center's (aka Arrowhead Pond) lack of parking (funny how cities get away with building facilities with inadequate parking). You may be able to get away with parking at the Century Stadium Theaters (1701 W Katella Ave), but I am guessing they keep an eye on their lot, even though it is not used much. I just ride the mile from my house to the Katella entrance. Kinda scary riding on Katella in the areas where the lanes are substandard in width, though. 

There is a place to park at Lincoln on the NE Side of the river 
At Glassell, there is parking nearby on Riverdale. 
At Orange Olive road there is a parking right at the rail road crossing.
Also between Orange Olive and Tustin, there is a gate and street parking on Riverdale.

I wish there was an entrance from Collins


----------



## Evoracer (May 30, 2006)

Park on Rampart, one block south of Orangewood & the south side of the stadium. Open access to the trail and legal street parking.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Ok this may sound dumb but can you go up and back on one side or do you have to go up one side and return on the other side of the river?


----------



## Evoracer (May 30, 2006)

The SART switches sides at various areas of the trail with a mostly dirt road on the non-rideable parts. Going north from Rampart, it crosses over at Katella, again just past Imperial Hwy, and finially at Featherly Park. Be sure not to continue on the west side of the trail past the Featherly Park bridge, as it is a dead end.


----------



## dcairns (Sep 6, 2006)

plag said:


> Thanks for the info. Ok this may sound dumb but can you go up and back on one side or do you have to go up one side and return on the other side of the river?


The "trail" is paved asphalt, with a yellow line down the middle. Traffic is two way, just like the streets. As mentioned, the trail itself is sometimes on one bank, then on the other, but you come back the same way you went.


----------



## EvilEuro (Sep 28, 2005)

plag said:


> Where is a good place park my car and start up the trail by the stadium. Is there a good place to park around Katella.


I park at the Century Theatres whenever I ride the SART. If you enter the lot off of Katella and go to the far left, by the trees and near the Starbucks, they never give you any problems since you're basically as far away from the theaters and restaurants as you can get. The theaters are about the 1/2 way point of the trail. If you want to go north, you enter before the bridge. If you want to go south, you enter the opposite side of the Katella overpass nearer the Honda Center. 

As for "safety issues", I've been riding the trail since I was a young teenager in the mid-80's and have never once had a problem.


----------

